# Anyone around between october 17 and october 24?



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I'll be in Dubai between october 17 and october 24, if anyone wants to hang out, let me know. First one is on me. :cheers:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

will come 2 months later!!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Maybe not the best time. I'm not so sure but on that same week might start the month of Ramadan and it is not the best time to visit for a westerner, becouse some restrictions are there during the holy month. 

However the Emaratis and other Muslim members of this forum might know better when Ramadan is expexted to start.

I have guests also visiting that week.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Altind_Carnut said:


> Maybe not the best time. I'm not so sure but on that same week might start the month of Ramadan and it is not the best time to visit for a westerner, becouse some restrictions are there during the holy month.
> 
> However the Emaratis and other Muslim members of this forum might know better when Ramadan is expexted to start.
> 
> I have guests also visiting that week.


Ramadan is expected to start from the 14th or 15th of october so, Jan will be here for sure in ramadan. Altind_Carnut: what restrictions are held during it?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

smussuw said:


> Ramadan is expected to start from the 14th or 15th of october so, Jan will be here for sure in ramadan. Altind_Carnut: what restrictions are held during it?


What I mean is about food/beverages/cigarettes not allowed to be consumed in public places *before sunset*. Food courts in shopping malls not serving during the same time (being in public place) and also no entertaiment like live music so basically clubs are dead with just low volume music in the background, also alcohool consuptions allowed only after 7 PM.

This is what I mean: Jan is Dutch (if not wrong) and it's better to be informed about those.

However the food and beverages consuption are are not restricted within Hotel complexes.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Sure Jan......I'd be more than happy to play tour guide. Just send me a PM or e-mail me.

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

some hotels have restrictions! in october/november last year the hyatt regency restaurants were closed at day and opened in the evening. tourists could eat something, but the food area was shielded from the hotel! don't know about other hotels, but think the same! never been to a hotel for lunch in the afternoon at ramadan time! but i can get along with it!


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

No worries people, I know what we are getting into, I'm not affraid of fasting if I have to.

@ Face81: thanks for your PM mate, would be great to be showen around a bit.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Your more than welcome in Dubai Jan

BTW,Business or pleasure ?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

sorry missed out on seeing you


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

lol


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll be around after 8:00 PM (call of duty) and up on 20th where I'll have some guests comming.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Alrighty, anyone up for a little meet? Next Tuesday and wednesday would be best.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

You're in Dubai right now?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

Lol, good luck Jan! dont forget to take amazing pix!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Hope you guys have fun sorry I am not there


----------



## ua_emirates (Sep 21, 2004)

Am free


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Met Jan and the other guy (sorry don't remember your name) yesterday. Gave them a tour of Dubai Marina and JBR construction sites as well as Medinat Jumeirah. They took some pictures of Burj Al Arab.

Interestind conversation also.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Altind_Carnut said:


> Met Jan and the other guy (sorry don't remember your name) yesterday. Gave them a tour of Dubai Marina and JBR construction sites as well as Medinat Jumeirah. They took some pictures of Burj Al Arab.
> 
> Interestind conversation also.


Thanks for being a good host  so what did you guys talk about ?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Different aspects of life in Holland, UAE etc. I mean not only constructions.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

cool
thanks for representing 
i hope they enjoyed it


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

cool hope you having fun
look forward so much to your photos !
Post as many as you can every thing here needs an update


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Actually i didn't took any picture, but they did some. Let see when they return home next week.


----------

